# Dog killed by Deer



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is probably the most bizarre thing I have read in a while.


Deer fatally attacks German shepherd in Clinton Twp. | dailyrecord.com | Daily Record.



> A German shepherd named Mango was fatally attacked by a young buck as he was being taken for a walk by his 13-year-old owner Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow... ive got plenty of deer near me and they always just run at the sight of someone. I'll definitely keep that in mind the next time lucy is barking her head off at a deer passing by. The deer must have had babies near and perceived the dog as a threat. That's the only thing i could think of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A buck wouldn't have protected babies. A doe would have. The buck was just being a male. He was probably in rut.

How sad. That poor boy to see such a terrible thing. 

I saw a video once of a deer killing a dog. I pull Jax in if any deer show up in the back field.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Could have been a buck in rut???????

They have been known to be aggressive then.

I am surprised that the GSD was caught by a deer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe the GSD was protecting his boy and engaged the deer when it charged?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is sure strange they run from our dogs though now I won't be giving them the opportunity. I don't know what "rut" is, but an attacking deer is scary IMO. That poor boy must be traumatized now I can't imagine watching my dog be killed by another animal even as an adult that would impact my thoughts forever


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it was most likely a buck in "rut"...this time of the year bucks are looking for females and they loose their brains..They will attack anything if in 'rut', and doesn't matter what it is,,I've heard of them attacking cars, people, hunters..they can get real nasty.

Poor dog, and poor boy who had to witness it


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow that's terrible!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A buck came close to attacking my last gsd Omy- we came upon a ground of females and the buck on a trail and naturally Omy barked and ran towards them. The females scattered but the buck stood his ground, lowered his head and was ready to charge. Omy got the message and stopped but kept her eyes on him. Once he was sure we weren't coming closer and the females were gone he took off. Really surprised me and I'm so glad Omy knew how to handle herself.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor dog. One November I was hiking alone in the woods in Wisconsin. A HUGE buck came crashing out of the woods about 20 feet from me. This was the largest deer I've ever seen in my life.s He looked surprised to see me, but I slowly backed away and he finally decided to leave me, though not in any hurry. A male in rut can be very dangerous.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

One of my coworkers hit a buck once this time of year with his car. He got out of the car to see if the deer was salvagable and the deer promptly got up, chased him back to his car, and literally began attacking the car. If his wife and kids weren't with him I don't think I would have believed the story because it's so bizarre. But the car literally had thousands of dollars of damage done to it. And the responding officers made him do sobriety tests and drew blood because they didn't believe it happened.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

told ya'll! deer are crazy!!! another perfect example of WHY i hate deer. They're extremely dangerous. I feel bad Mango went out that way. No way to go for anyone.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Deer are nuts, I agree! 3700 dollars damage and one deer in Ashtabula County is out there with my license plate stuck to it. 

Ok, probably the deer and my plate is gone for good, but deer get nuts this time of year.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WHAT?!?! I had no idea Bambi had a dark side!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Deer are nuts, I agree! 3700 dollars damage and one deer in Ashtabula County is out there with my license plate stuck to it.
> 
> Ok, probably the deer and my plate is gone for good, but deer get nuts this time of year.


 
haha i just got this mental image of a deer running around with a license plate tied to his butt and getting pulled over and not being able to show license and registration.... (yes i'm tired lol)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> WHAT?!?! I had no idea Bambi had a dark side!!!


 
you think they run out in front of vehicles on accident?! Oh no.... they target! they plan accordingly. They're out to get all of us!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So far six deer have had it in for me. They are the worst type of terrorists, they are suicide-Bambi's.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

That's it! 

Time to fill my deer tag


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> So far six deer have had it in for me. They are the worst type of terrorists, they are suicide-Bambi's.


 
they are horrible animals!!! The deer here..... you can SEE them grazing. they wait until you're ALMOST past them and THEN they run out in front of you. The MPs are always trying to scare them off but they keep coming back. I think they should have a dog team strictly for deer run off. stupid animals.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Dennq said:


> That's it!
> 
> Time to fill my deer tag



...then feed Bambi to the dogs. 

Bambi = B.a.r.f.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG, I hate deer. We are full of tourists and old people who moved to the "country" from the big city; they are ALWAYS feeding the deer. The resort next to my in-laws has been feeding for years. It started as 1 or 2, now there are literally 30+. And they, like other wildlife, can get dangerous once they are no longer afraid of people. 

Did I mention that the spot where they picked to feed the deer is a corner lot in the middle of a blind curve???? I almost nailed 2 bucks fighting in the middle of the road the other day. Luckily, I know that they feed there, so always do 10MPH around that curve. I asked them (resort) what they are going to do when one of the tourists nail a deer there, since they feed right across from the entrance?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> haha i just got this mental image of a deer running around with a license plate tied to his butt and getting pulled over and not being able to show license and registration.... (yes i'm tired lol)


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You know.. when I posted the video of a deer beating the crap out of a collie mix, someone said if it was a GSD (you know, our big bad GSDs) it would not have been beaten up by the deer... I disagreed. Here's proof.

This is sad, but nothing unnatural about it.. I'm just glad the deer didn't get the kid.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> You know.. when I posted the video of a deer beating the crap out of a collie mix, someone said if it was a GSD (you know, our big bad GSDs) it would not have been beaten up by the deer... I disagreed. Here's proof.
> 
> This is sad, but nothing unnatural about it.. I'm just glad the deer didn't get the kid.


 
i'm sure the deer may have tried to go for the kid and the dog stopped him. its just not in the story.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I hope that was the case simply because the dog wouldn't have died without a reason... Poor pup, what a way to go.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I suspect that some GSD's might have fared better in a fight with a deer than others might but a mad buck can be a formidable opponent for a single dog. One reason why even wolves usually hunt in packs!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Well, I hope that was the case simply because the dog wouldn't have died without a reason... Poor pup, what a way to go.


 
definitely not a way to go.You can believe had it been my dog who'd been attacked i would have gone hunting.


----------

